# Radio Removal - CD Changer Port?



## jrod106 (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm going to be purchasing a Rogue 360 (or an SL if they'll come down in price) this week. I spoke with several sales people and they couldn't answer this question: Is there a CD Changer port on the back of the radio in the Rogue 360 or the Rogue SL? The reason I ask is that I have an iPod adapter in my current car that hooks into the CD changer port on the back of the radio. I like this option better than having the wire coming out from the front face of the radio (the wire can't be hidden coming out from the front face). Does anyone who's removed the radio from their Rogue know if there's a CD Changer Port on the back of it? Thanks in advance.


----------

